# Corsair H100i V2 - H100i GTX Unterschiede?



## iTryX (11. Februar 2016)

Guten Tag Community,

habe gerade gesehen, dass es auf Mindfactory eine neue H100i gibt, die V2.
Ist die besser/schlechter als die H100i GTX und was sind die Unterschiede?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## jkox11 (11. Februar 2016)

Ist die erneuerte Version.


----------



## iTryX (11. Februar 2016)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Ist die erneuerte Version.



Ja, aber was wurde verbessert? ^^


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (11. Februar 2016)

iTryX schrieb:


> Ja, aber was wurde verbessert? ^^



Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber in aller Regel wird sie leiser und vermutlich minimal stärker. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hatte die GTX auch anfangs ein Dichteproblem, welches behoben wurde. (Dazu kann ich aber nichts garantieren, kann auch sein, dass ich da was verwechsle.


----------



## iTryX (12. Februar 2016)

Aha ok.

Ist dann bei der H110 GT und der H110 GTX auch so, oder?

Wobei mir die GT noch etwas besser gefällt ^^


----------



## jkox11 (12. Februar 2016)

Die Pumpe ist besser bei der GTX. Bei der Optik wurde nichts geändert.


----------



## iTryX (12. Februar 2016)

Doch die Schläuche sind jetzt nicht mehr seitlich vom Kühlblock xD

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 15€ für die H110 GTX?


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (12. Februar 2016)

Naja wenn du ne leisere Pumpe haben willst schon xD
Allgemein lohnt sich keine AIO wenn dann ein Dark Rock Pro 3


----------



## iTryX (12. Februar 2016)

Ist für die Optik, mag es nicht wenn alles so voll ist im Pc ^^
Die H110 kühlt schon besser als ein DRP 3 ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Februar 2016)

die h100 kühlt nicht besser wie ein dark rock 3... selbst getestet... weder mit beiligenden noch mit meinen eigenen regerenzlüftern (weder im push, pull oder push/pull)...

sie ist auserdem lauter mit den originallpftern wie der dark rock... mit meinen referenzlüftern war sie nur minimal lauter.... und die temps waren definitiv schlechter


----------



## iTryX (12. Februar 2016)

Ich meine ja auch die H110 und nicht die H100 ^^
Da müssten noch paar Grad drin sein.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Februar 2016)

im titel steht h100... aber die h110i ist nicht nennenswert besser...
n kumpel hat se und er kam auch von nem dark rock 3... sie ist schelchter aber er wollt warum auch immer vol einen auf showcase machn


----------



## GEChun (12. Februar 2016)

Also mein Dark Rock 3 kann noch nicht mal mit der H80i GT mithalten!O.o
Allerdings hat die Corsair nen Problem mit der Lüftersteuerung, wenn sie auf Silence oder Ausgeglichen stehen sind die Werte wesentlich schlechter wie bei Hochleistung! 
Das kann dann ca 20° ausmachen!
Der Einzige Punkt den ich da erkenne ist die Lautstärke, was aber durch entfernen der Standard Lüfter auch keinen Riesigen Unterschied mehr macht!
Wäre ja ne schlimm wenn bei der Corsair H100 bzw 110 keine Steigerung erkennbar wäre!
Von welchem Dark Rock Pro 3 sprechen wir hier?


----------



## iTryX (12. Februar 2016)

Das scheint mir aber komisch...
Der DRP3 ist doch nicht besser als die H110i GTX.
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Februar 2016)

macht was ihr wollt.. ich habs auf mehreren systemen getestet mit immer dme gleichen ergebnis...
wenn dein dark rock schlechter ist hast du irgendwo einen fehler gemacht

oder aiffloeprobs was der kowakü nichso zusetzt wie nem normalen luftkühler


----------



## iTryX (12. Februar 2016)

Ich würde hier gerne ein Bild einfügen, aber ich weiß nicht wie das hier funktioniert ^^
Ist ein Vergleich von vielen Kühler.
Dort war der BeQiet Dark Rock Pro 3 um etwa 3°C schlechter als die H110. (erste Variante)

Hängt vielleicht auch vom System und der WLP ab.

Schönen Abend euch noch


----------



## TheRev90 (13. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> macht was ihr wollt.. ich habs auf mehreren systemen getestet mit immer dme gleichen ergebnis...
> wenn dein dark rock schlechter ist hast du irgendwo einen fehler gemacht
> 
> oder aiffloeprobs was der kowakü nichso zusetzt wie nem normalen luftkühler



Bin auch letztes Jahr auf die H110i GT gewechselt von einem Dark Rock Pro 3 und habe im Schnitt 3-5 Grad bessere Temperaturen erzielen können.
Allerdings habe ich die Lüfter gegen 2 Silent Wings 2 Lüfter ausgetauscht. Beide mit der selben WLP betrieben - Arctic MX-4.

Laut diversen Benchmarks schneidet die KWAKÜ meist etwas besser ab als der DRP3 unter Volllast.
Dennoch kommt der DRP3 immer sehr nah an die Werte ran. 

Der Wechsel kam bei mir auch nur wegen der Optik. Die großen Temperatur-verbesserungen/unterschiede bleiben aus, da brauch man sich nichts vorzumachen.


----------



## iTryX (13. Februar 2016)

TheRev90 schrieb:


> Bin auch letztes Jahr auf die H110i GT gewechselt von einem Dark Rock Pro 3 und habe im Schnitt 3-5 Grad bessere Temperaturen erzielen können.
> Allerdings habe ich die Lüfter gegen 2 Silent Wings 2 Lüfter ausgetauscht. Beide mit der selben WLP betrieben - Arctic MX-4.
> 
> Laut diversen Benchmarks schneidet die KWAKÜ meist etwas besser ab als der DRP3 unter Volllast.
> ...




Warum montierst du auf einem Radiator Airflow Lüfter? ^^


----------



## TheRev90 (13. Februar 2016)

Wegen der Lautstärke


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Februar 2016)

dann nimm nb pl2 oder plps (weil die kowaküs steuern ja per pwm... auser du steuerst über board dann id wayne)...
das sind meine referenzlüfter... sind leise und leistungsstark auf radiatoren


----------



## PepeChris (4. April 2016)

Abend

hab das H100i GTX eingebaut schon 2 monate her lief u läuft immer noch sau gut nur hab ich mir leisere Lüfter rein gebaut natürlich von euch so nun das Problem was ich hab seit HEUTE wenn ich auf Höchstleistung stelle ist die Pumpe bzw bleibt die leise wo die vorher Laut wurde, aber im Link bzw im Programm zeigt es mir an das sie auf 2800 leistung ist u auf leise bei 1770 läuft die nun normal o ist da was kaputt gegangen ??? grüsse Pepe


----------



## pupsi11 (4. April 2016)

wende dich lieber gleich an corsair. die haben auch ein deutschen support. 
corsair ist natürlich auch hier im forum vertreten.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/176

 German Language Support - The Corsair User Forums  oder direkt


----------



## LetsRackTQ (29. August 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> die h100 kühlt nicht besser wie ein dark rock 3... selbst getestet... weder mit beiligenden noch mit meinen eigenen regerenzlüftern (weder im push, pull oder push/pull)...
> 
> sie ist auserdem lauter mit den originallpftern wie der dark rock... mit meinen referenzlüftern war sie nur minimal lauter.... und die temps waren definitiv schlechter



Haha, selten so gelacht... Kommt noch so einer?

Noch nicht mal die Referenz Noctua nh-d15 ist besser als eine H100 oder H110 oder was auch immer.

Hau noch so ein paar Witze raus, ich will weiter lachen.....Go-go-Girls.


----------

